Ask HN: What are you planning to learn next year and why? - vijayr
======
quickthrower2
Have an interest in creating a toy language / compiler. I might learn more
about Etherium to write a toy compiler to EVM. Or I might do something compile
to 6502 or compile to .NET IL.

Why? Studied Math/CS, got the bug back to do something more
algorithmic/logical thinking than the usual work stuff.

I have already written a silly language & intpereter which is a bit lispy and
can do basic conditionals. loops and IO.

Would like to find a way to leverage into this. I.e. know enough that I can
impress my work, they get me to do stuff like this at work, I get more hours
learning this stuff so I get better etc.

------
dozzie
Ada. For C replacement (imperative and compiled to ELF) that (a) can link
reasonably well through C to other languages, (b) is not entangled scary mess
of half-random syntax and historical features (C++), and (c) has a type system
that I can lean on instead of constantly keeping an eye on (C) or fight
against (Rust's borrow checker).

~~~
fuball63
I'm a big fan of Ada, and I dabble with it whenever I can. All of the features
you mention are great about it; just be warned that there's not a whole lot of
learning material online.

~~~
dozzie
Yeah, I figured, but I think I'll manage with Mordechai Ben-Ari's book (Ada
2005), John Barnes' book (Ada 2012), and Ada Reference Manual (I'm kind of
used to reading specifications).

Given that I mostly write network servers for running on Linux/Intel, which is
not too popular topic among Ada crowd, I would need to develop my own
strategies and patterns even if I got my hands on typical printed materials
for Ada.

------
Teichopsia
How to get a job ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
Jtsummers
Woodworking. I've enjoyed it in the past, but not spent much time on it. I
will specifically be working with handtools. The goal is to build mostly my
own furniture in the future (been an objective of mine for a while).

------
mod
Leatherworking. I like leather goods and the craft seems somewhat approachable
for a newbie. It doesn't need to use any power tools, so it's quiet and
relaxing.

Leatherworking goes hand in hand with a lot of my other hobbies, and I have a
nice workshop space I can put it in.

------
fuball63
Confidence. I have two projects that I've been working on for years but always
chicken out when it comes to actually putting them out there. Next year I'm
going to learn how to dive in, be brave, and roll with the punches to
hopefully gain much needed end user feedback.

------
sdkode
Ruby on Rails maybe outdated but I want to build something and Rails should be
the fastest way.

------
jamesjguthrie
Mandarin to a level where I can read most texts on Chinese websites. Why?
Mostly for fun.

------
muzani
Probably sharpen my algorithm skills. Get easy questions done in 10 minutes
and have it work the first time I run it.

Also want to speed up my design and planning skill. Coding is easy, but
figuring out what to code is painful.

------
sotojuan
Japanese, because it's difficult and fun. Tech wise I learn enough at work.

~~~
nostromo123
I can totally recommend the Genki books combined with the Graded Readers!
(besides any other materials you use, of course ;-) )

[https://www.tofugu.com/reviews/genki-
textbook/](https://www.tofugu.com/reviews/genki-textbook/)

[http://www.japanesetease.net/japanese-graded-
readers/](http://www.japanesetease.net/japanese-graded-readers/)

------
stevekemp
Sign up for another round of Finnish lessons, with the intention of using more
Finnish in my daily-life. I've taken a couple of courses over the past couple
of years, but I've plateaued recently.

------
imhoguy
Nordic cross skating. To spend more time outdoors exercising entire body.

------
schuellerpa
Mandarin, then I want to go further with HTML & CSS so that I can code
websites and be sure about it, go further into Growth Hacking, Photoshop

------
miguelrochefort
\- Logic programming: Datalog, Prolog, Mercury, Eve

\- Dependently-typed programming: Coq, Agda, Idris

\- Machine Learning and Artificial Intelligence

I believe that the future of programming is to describe WHAT rather than HOW.

------
bnchrch
Having a production elixir application shipping in the new year I think I'll
take the holidays to learn docker/kubernetes and gigalixir to see which may
work better.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Very little technically this year although I will of course keep up to date on
the latest developments.

My focus will be on the business side, how to get better at sales and
marketing.

------
SamSeriously
Screen printing and other printing techniques, because I've done too much
technical stuff the last few years, I want to be getting creative with
physical stuff.

------
Timbaker
Exel. cause it helps me to work faster than other things. Throught Exel, I
will learn higher Exel and VBA. Thank you Microsoft!

------
ohmichel
Objective-C. Because I'm an iOS developer and I want it in my asset. Tho, I
don't know if is really worth it.

------
markfer
How to code (JS). Coming from a business/sales background, I'd love to have
the ability to build my ideas.

------
RepressedEmu
Solidity for Ethereum development!

~~~
vijayr
Any specific projects you are planning to make? Also, what resources are you
using to learn?

~~~
ohmichel
+1

------
martin_andrino
PHP. I have seen a lot of improvements these past years and it feels like a
solid choice for backend. I quickly got tired of Python complex syntax and
poor performance overall.

~~~
odonnellryan
What is complicated about python syntax for you? I understand the performance
bits but not sure if PHP is going to be the route to fix that for you unless
you do something like Facebook did.

